# [64 bits] Migrer de 32 vers 64

## gbetous

Salut !

J'ai un petit côté Geek nostalgique ("c'était mieux avant") qui fait que je suis encore en 32 bits, même si je possède tout ce qu'il faut pour faire du 64 bits : un Core2Duo et Gentoo   :Wink: 

Ma première question est simple : puis-je migrer, ou dois-je tout réinstaller ?

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

À ma connaissance tu dois tout réinstaller  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui. Et partir d'un kernel 64 bits.

----------

## Biloute

Et pour tout réinstaller, il faut obligatoirement un live CD 64bits.

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est dans ces cas là qu'avoir un /home séparé et mis de côté /etc et /var/lib/portage/world rend le passage en 64 bits beaucoup moins pénible  :Smile:  (sauf en période de grosse chaleur...)

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est dans ces cas là qu'avoir un /home séparé et mis de côté /etc et /var/lib/portage/world rend le passage en 64 bits beaucoup moins pénible  (sauf en période de grosse chaleur...)

 

Toutafé, mais attention, dans /etc il y a des chemins qui changent (des /usr/lib qui deviennent /usr/lib64 et autres). Un merge avec un peu de finesse est plus conseillé qu'un gros écrasement comme un violent  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

+1,'videmment, rien que le make.conf aurait fait tilter le gentooiste attentif  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Ok merci à tous.

C'est donc le projet de tout un week-end qui m'attend ! On va garder ça pour les vacances   :Cool: 

Je passe tout de même à ma 2e question :

- Y a-t-il encore des cas un peu délicats quand on est en 64 bits ? Je pense au pb du Flash qui est maintenant résolu, mais en reste-t-il encore ?

----------

## guilc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> - Y a-t-il encore des cas un peu délicats quand on est en 64 bits ? Je pense au pb du Flash qui est maintenant résolu, mais en reste-t-il encore ?

 

Le problème du flash n'est PAS résolu ! La situation à l'heure actuelle : une version flash 64 bits (10.0) avec un trou de sécurité, une version 32bits (10.1) corrigée.

Les solutions :

1) rester en 10.0 (hardmaské) et utiliser flashblock pour n'activer flash que là ou ça sert (deezer, youtube, etc...) et pas sur les flash à la con. Perso, je fais ça.

2) utiliser flash 10.1 32 bits avec ndiswrapper : pas stable, crashe souvent

3) utiliser flash 10.1 32 bits avec un navigateur binaire 32 bits (beurk)

Bref, flash ça pue c'est pas libre, et ça emm****** le monde !

Sinon, rien à signaler, tout tourne en 64 bits, et pour le reste (genre appli très spécifique du genre http://gentoo.xwing.info/media-gfx/bibble5/ ) il y a toujours les libs de base en 32 bits pour faire tourner ces binaires.

----------

## xaviermiller

Aucun souci en multilib. En no-multilib, tu peux te brosser sur les applis propriétaires et wine.

----------

## netfab

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En no-multilib, tu peux te brosser sur les applis propriétaires et wine.

 

C'est à dire ? Wine est censé être compatible 64bit depuis quelques temps maintenant. Tu veux dire les applis propriétaires avec wine ?

(Oui, moi aussi je suis encore et toujours en x86 sur un core2)

----------

## guilc

Visiblement wine 64bits, c'est pas encore ça : http://wiki.winehq.org/Wine64

La méthode préconisée est d'utiliser wine en 32bits

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   - Y a-t-il encore des cas un peu délicats quand on est en 64 bits ? Je pense au pb du Flash qui est maintenant résolu, mais en reste-t-il encore ? 
> 
> Le problème du flash n'est PAS résolu ! La situation à l'heure actuelle : une version flash 64 bits (10.0) avec un trou de sécurité, une version 32bits (10.1) corrigée.
> 
> Les solutions :
> ...

 

4} tenter les plugins flash libres (gnash, swfdec), en version de dev de préférence

5) ne pas utiliser flash  :Wink:  (pour lire les vidéos youube, dailymotion, etc. ya une multitude de solutions, qui vont de clive qui télécharge les vidéos aux extensions qui remplacent le lecteur flash par un mplayer)

EDIT : suivre l'avancement de Lightspark qui supportera Flash 10 et supérieurs au complet, et qui avance à grands pas.

----------

## netfab

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4} tenter les plugins flash libres (gnash, swfdec), en version de dev de préférence
> 
> 5) ne pas utiliser flash  (pour lire les vidéos youube, dailymotion, etc. ya une multitude de solutions, qui vont de clive qui télécharge les vidéos aux extensions qui remplacent le lecteur flash par un mplayer)
> ...

 

J'ai installé gnash, pas réussi à le faire fonctionner (cependant j'espère que cela va aboutir). En ce qui concerne swfdec, la lecture du changelog (dernière release date de 2008) et l'activité sur les listes de discussions ne me rassure pas beaucoup. Pour lightspark, pas testé et aucune idée de l'avancement du projet, mais dommage, ne supporte que pulseaudio en backend, et ne compte apparemment pas supporter autre chose, donc, déjà un point négatif en ce qui me concerne. Aucune de ces solutions n'est (pour le moment) satisfaisante pour un système utilisé par de véritables end-users. Donc oui, je préfère encore installer le plugin flash original.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *netfab wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   En no-multilib, tu peux te brosser sur les applis propriétaires et wine. 
> 
> C'est à dire ? Wine est censé être compatible 64bit depuis quelques temps maintenant. Tu veux dire les applis propriétaires avec wine ?
> 
> (Oui, moi aussi je suis encore et toujours en x86 sur un core2)

 

Wine64 ne fonctionne pas encore et ne fera tourner que des applications 64 bits.

Quand je parle d'applications propriétaires, je parle d'ebuilds binaires sans sources (beurk) comme skype.

----------

